

The Musician, JJ Cale has Passed Away - rb2e
http://www.jjcale.com/

======
ferdo
Anyway The Wind Blows

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmHuy307JZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmHuy307JZg)

